# The Horrific Muslim Infiltration Of Britain



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Coming soon to and area near you :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We all know that liberals will never understand until it's to late, but the sad thing is even some conservatives don't think it can happen here.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

http://weaselzippers.us/2013/07/31/brit ... m-student/

A repost from the sun.

The story is total BS the little girl asked for the food. They should handle it like this. If you do not like it do not eat it. About the only thing they should be careful of is nut allergies and those kids should bring their own lunch any way.

A long time ago Ann Landers said those telling you about their religion usualy do not want to hear about yours. I do not advocate violence at all but the "golden rule" applies.

Golden rule = Treat others as you want to be treated.

If you rearrange the letters in "Chuck Norris", they also spell "Crush Rock In". The words "with his fists" are understood.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

They just want to make the new places they go to, just as big of a s$&t hole as from whence they came...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's already in the United States too. I forget the exact numbers, but our government has lost track of hundreds of thousands of people (from all around the world) in the United States who's visas have expired.

We are gutting our military, while ignoring our borders, and increasing Homeland Security to do what? Disarm Americans perhaps. So they needed billions or rounds for practice, but why did they need a couple of dozen light tanks? Something stinks.

The Muslim problem is here. The only question is when do the suicide bombers start hitting the restaurants and school busses like they do in Israel?

Google or Bing Dearborn, Michigan. Here is the first four hits:



> Are the arab muslims really taking over Dearborn, &#8230;
> 
> Jun 15, 2007 · Best Answer: Yes they are. They primary problem is they don't respect American culture or Michiganians. They expect &#8230;





> U.S. Police Encourage Muslims To 'Stone' Christians At Public ...
> freedomoutpost.com/2012/06/muslims-stone-christians-in-dearborn-mi
> It happened in Dearborn, Michigan. ... Why are we allowing the Muslims to take over the United States? Randy K. I fear I don't have the faith of Stephen.





> Dearborn, MI has been taken over by Muslims who attack non-Muslims ...
> 
> http://www.sodahead.com/united-states/d ... -over-by...
> 
> Dearborn, MI has been taken over by Muslims who attack non-Muslims. Should we let Muslims take over our cities?





> Outrage over mob attack in Michigan - WND - A Free Press for a ...
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2012/07/outrage-over ... n-michigan
> 
> Outrage over mob attack in Michigan ... A legal team that has gone to court in the past to protect Christians at Arab events in Dearborn, ... an expert on Muslim ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Jonah wrote:


> Christians live in peace with Muslims all over the world, Jews do as well, just Google: Persian Jews.


Perhaps you should check out what's happening in Egypt. They are burning churches, killing Christians, and dragging nuns around in the street and calling them prisoners of war. You sound like a skin head we had on here a couple of months ago.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's Muslims dragging the nuns around in the streets Jonah. Also, most news agencies are saying it's Muslims burning the churches. As little as I trust the media I do know enough about this. I get emails from Voice of the Martyrs. A man from that organization spoke at a meeting I was at. He was a captain in the Pakistan army. He was very educated, and a devout Muslims. When he switched to Christian they burned his home, and there is still a million dollar reward to kill him. Don't hand me your Muslims protecting Christians bs.

As far as Obama supporting terrorists, I guess he supports Muslim Brotherhood. It appears Egypt is treating them as terrorists. I remember Obama making a big deal out of Arab Spring. My guess is he was funneling weapons to the Muslim Brotherhood out of Benghazi.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You completely skirted the reference to the guy I know personally who's home was burned, who escaped to Africa only to have assassination attempts, and who at last was given asylum in the United States. Your just another one of those Jew hating people who doesn't need to be confused by facts.

Obama is upset is Muslim Brotherhood buddies are being run out. He supports this government. If it was indeed a populous vote then they made just as big a mistake as we did electing Obama. The difference is they are doing something about it.

Oh, that star of David I don't see it. That's a childish imagination, or a hater who purposely deceived to come up with a star of David out of that shadowed nebulous shape. It looks four sided to me. I think your making up crap and pulling things from sites that support your radical views. Don't you care about the truth?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

didn't this guy go by a different name a few months ago? No wonder this site was sold with **** like this being spewed


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KurtR said:


> didn't this guy go by a different name a few months ago? No wonder this site was sold with &$#* like this being spewed


I was wondering about that myself. I think there are those who go around the internet looking for a soap box to spew from. My guess is this will only continue for a short time.

On a more pleasant note Kurt I was out shooting this morning. I'm going to have to drop the 123 gr Amax about 175 fps for best accuracy. At 3040 fps I get .75 inch groups. At 2850 fps I get groups under .2 inches. I can give up velocity before accuracy. Not political, but this type of thing above is not political it's, it's, oh just nuts I guess.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

was out shooting last weekend at 700 and shot a 3 inch 5 shot group(no wind  ) running a little slower than most at 2710 with the 140 amax but accuracy is tough to beat. Have a comp I am going to shoot on the 7th and after that going to run a ladder test to see if I can find a little faster node around the 2800 range. the real crisis going on is no h4350 to be found any where I have a couple pounds of imr 4350 but don't want to switch. I am absolutely loving the vortex xlr reticle only a few short months and I have 4 deer tags this year going to be making a lot of sausage


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm lucky enough to have four pounds of H4350 on hand. I would guess things will get better in the near future. I'm shooting the 123 gr Amax with Superformance. Two reasons, it's fast, and not many people shoot it so I can still buy it. I'm shooting the 123 gr for one reason, half the price of the Bergers and they are very good to 1000 yards. I guess I'll have a coyote/prairie dog load, and a coyote/deer load. One more for fun and one serious hunting load.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> I'm lucky enough to have four pounds of H4350 on hand. I would guess things will get better in the near future. I'm shooting the 123 gr Amax with Superformance. Two reasons, it's fast, and not many people shoot it so I can still buy it. I'm shooting the 123 gr for one reason, half the price of the Bergers and they are very good to 1000 yards. I guess I'll have a coyote/prairie dog load, and a coyote/deer load. One more for fun and one serious hunting load.


i wish they would come out with a 130ish amax that would be the cats butt right there but will stick with the 140's as i have a bunch of them now. the xmas wish list is short this year powder and brass as i am set else where. only real problem i have is my wife has shot the creed and is thinking she needs one might as well get one for the son to he starts deer hunting in a year and a half  hope they like top ramen noodles


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

KurtR said:


> didn't this guy go by a different name a few months ago? No wonder this site was sold with &$#* like this being spewed


Topics like this attract flies and before you know it you have maggots. Ain't nothing new here.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I have a 7 mm Rem. Mag in a Rem 700 BDL/W/Weaver Wide View 1.5 to 4.5V that I used to put across the hood of my old PU truck and punch holes that you could cover with a dime a hundred yards on a very regular basis. I shot this gun straight out of the box with iron sights at 125 yds and could put a quarter over a three shot group. After putting a scope on it I would shoot 10 oz. milk boxes filled with water at 250 yards just for fun. You fellars are far ahead of me on long distance shooting.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

meh.........


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

deer hunting is fun


----------



## LeeAirRifle (Sep 3, 2013)

It's unbelievable that they are allowed to walk the street chanting things like this, but that's the sad state of the UK. There is freedom of speech and there is freedom of speech I thought you couldn't cause hate? I must add I have nothing against multicultural nation but everyone must get along to have it work.


----------



## Plainsboy (Sep 5, 2013)

LeeAirRifle said:


> I must add I have nothing against multicultural nation but everyone must get along to have it work.


True but have you ever thought that it IS Multiculturalism and diversity that causes wars?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsboy said:


> LeeAirRifle said:
> 
> 
> > I must add I have nothing against multicultural nation but everyone must get along to have it work.
> ...


I have always thought that the liberal effort to encourage multiculturalism was the cause for division. What happened to America the melting pot? Now they stress each culture, then demand we all respect each other. I think if they would stay out of it and everyone just tried to be American we would get along better. We should think of each other as Americans, and not take the liberal view of black and white, male and female, gay and straight, English, Mexican, French, Italian etc. We are Americans. This nation with it's constitution brings people together. It's liberals and their ideas that drive people apart. Just look at Obama and ask how successful is he at being the "great uniter"? Maybe his pastor Write is the "great unite".


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I heard recently that the shopping mall attack in Kenya my have had two American Islamic terrorists. That has not yet been confirmed. Along with that news they talked about how an influential city elected employee in Boston sold city land for a Mosque at pennies on the dollar. That has been linked to the bombers in Boston. When are we going to wake up? Also in the report is that Muslim Brotherhood members and Al-Shabaab (who attacked in Kenya) are both recruiting in America. They then ship these people overseas for training. How much more tolerant can you get than support those who kill us?

Here is an idea for liberals. Memorize the Koran. In Kenya if you could recall the name of Mohammed's mother you were set free. If not you were shot in the head. Peaceful right?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

:eyeroll: :******: 
http://weaselzippers.us/2013/09/24/jihad-flags-fly-over-muslim-day-parade-in-nyc/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That's insane. The liberals are going to allow this country to have the same problems Israel does. Within ten years watch for bombings in restaurants and malls.


----------

